# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  الدعاء الذي هز السماء

## m_mamoon

*
*

----------


## مرهف

*يا ودود يا ودود , ياذا العرش المجيد يا مبدئي يا معيد
يا فعالاً لما يريد, اسألك بنور وجهك الذي ملأ  أركان 
عرشك واسألك برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيئ, لا اله الا انت , يا مغيث أغثني 
اللهم احفظ سودان المريخ من كل شر 
واحفظ جماهيره ومحبيه
اللهم احفظ المنبر ومنتسبيه 
وزلل لهم الصعاب واغثهم وارحمهم 
اللهم امين
...
*

----------


## africanu

*اميـــــــــــن يارب العــــــــــــالمين
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يا ودود يا ودود , ياذا العرش المجيد يا مبدئي يا معيد
يا فعالاً لما يريد, اسألك بنور وجهك الذي ملأ أركان 
عرشك واسألك برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيئ, لا اله الا انت , يا مغيث أغثني 

يا ودود يا ودود , ياذا العرش المجيد يا مبدئي يا معيد
يا فعالاً لما يريد, اسألك بنور وجهك الذي ملأ أركان 
عرشك واسألك برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيئ, لا اله الا انت , يا مغيث أغثني 


يا ودود يا ودود , ياذا العرش المجيد يا مبدئي يا معيد
يا فعالاً لما يريد, اسألك بنور وجهك الذي ملأ أركان 
عرشك واسألك برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيئ, لا اله الا انت , يا مغيث أغثني 
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




يا ودود يا ودود , ياذا العرش المجيد يا مبدئي يا معيد
يا فعالاً لما يريد, اسألك بنور وجهك الذي ملأ أركان 
عرشك واسألك برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيئ, لا اله الا انت , يا مغيث أغثني 

يا ودود يا ودود , ياذا العرش المجيد يا مبدئي يا معيد
يا فعالاً لما يريد, اسألك بنور وجهك الذي ملأ أركان 
عرشك واسألك برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيئ, لا اله الا انت , يا مغيث أغثني 


يا ودود يا ودود , ياذا العرش المجيد يا مبدئي يا معيد
يا فعالاً لما يريد, اسألك بنور وجهك الذي ملأ أركان 
عرشك واسألك برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيئ, لا اله الا انت , يا مغيث أغثني 




يا محمد كمال كتبتهن ولا عملتا كوبي بيست
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*امين يارب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*امييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين 
ارجو تثبيت هذا البوست لحدي مباره الجلافيط
واي عضو يدعو به ارجو ذلك
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*اللهم امين  يا رب
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*كلنا سندعو هذا الدعاء يا تينا
                        	*

----------


## محمد خيرى

*شكرا يا مريخابى يا حبيبنا 
والله هذا الدعاء هزنى 
ندعو الله أن يثقل بها ميزان حسناتك
وأقترح أو بالأصح نطلب من الإدارة أن يثبت  هذا الدعاء فى واجة المنبر وتذكير العضو
بقراءتها عند الدخول 
ومره أخرى شكرا الحبيب مريخابى  
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*تسلم يا محمد خيري .. لا شكر على واجب
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*يا ودود يا ودود , ياذا العرش المجيد يا مبدئي يا معيد
يا فعالاً لما يريد, اسألك بنور وجهك الذي ملأ أركان 
عرشك واسألك برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيئ, لا اله الا انت , يا مغيث أغثني 
*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*اللهم اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يا رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## كورينا

*نسأل الله سبحانه أن يتقبل دعائنا
اللهم آمين يارب العالمين
*

----------


## acba77

*امين يارب العالمين
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*جزاك الله الف خير وفي ميزان حسناتك
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*بارك الله فيك وفي ميزان الحسنات
                        	*

----------


## بت ام در

*امين يا رب يا كريم يا رحيم احفظ جنودك الحمر من الاعداء
                        	*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*ربنا يعظم اجرك
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*يا ودود يا ودود , ياذا العرش المجيد يا مبدئي يا معيد
يا فعالاً لما يريد, اسألك بنور وجهك الذي ملأ أركان 
عرشك واسألك برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيئ, لا اله الا انت , يا مغيث أغثني 

وانصرنا علي الهليل
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*يعطيك العافية محمد مامون 

يا ودود يا ودود , ياذا العرش المجيد يا مبدئي يا معيد
يا فعالاً لما يريد, اسألك بنور وجهك الذي ملأ أركان 
عرشك واسألك برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيئ, لا اله الا انت , يا مغيث أغثني
*

----------


## zaeim84

*جزالك الله الف خير
                        	*

----------

